# Futures SFE - Day Trading for a Living



## MONEYKING (17 July 2009)

Hi all i would like to meet up with people who are trading fore a living.I am trading fulltime and would like to share some ideas on the SFE.My e-mail is jake68@bigpond.com would like to chat on skype before the markets starts in the mornings my skype name is jake682.


----------



## MONEYKING (20 July 2009)

*Re: Day Trading -SPI for a living*

I am trading the SPI and would like to hear from other traders how they approach the SPI.Attached is mytrading charts daily buys and sells.I would like to talk to traders before and during the trading day and there views of themarkets.I would like to chat on skype i have a cam we can chat live.


----------



## MONEYKING (21 July 2009)

*Re: Day Trading -SPI for a living*



MONEYKING said:


> I am trading the SPI and would like to hear from other traders how they approach the SPI.Attached is my trading charts daily buys and sells.I would like to talk to traders before and during the trading day and there views of the markets.I would like to chat on skype i have a cam we can chat live.




Today was a good day for me gaps need to be filled.


----------



## squeezed out (28 July 2009)

nice!
did u only do those 2 trades that day?
what sort of size lots and stops do u use??


----------



## MONEYKING (28 July 2009)

squeezed out said:


> nice!
> did u only do those 2 trades that day?
> what sort of size lots and stops do u use??




i only trade 2-contracts -i use rsi and stoch moving average(9,22,90,200) I only trade from 9h50 to 12h30 if i dont make my target then only i will trade in the afternoon.are you a trader if so what are you trading .i will give you a update this afternoon of todays trading chart if you whant to see it.


----------



## MONEYKING (28 July 2009)

squeezed out said:


> nice!
> did u only do those 2 trades that day?
> what sort of size lots and stops do u use??




my chart and buys of the day


----------

